# Project trICO



## Lucien21 (May 20, 2009)

YouTube - Project Trico HD - PlayStation LifeStyle

Trailer for the new game from the makers of ICO and Shadow of the Collossus.

Looks like the same kid from ICO. Looks freaking awesome.


----------



## Cayal (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, very early build footage as well.

Loved Shadow of the Collosus, never got to play ICO but I am very excited about this one.


----------



## Overread (May 21, 2009)

I really really hope this goes through, I saw it on gamespot and they wondered if it was just fan made:
Team Ico PS3 game footage leaked? - GameSpot Rumor Control

could be possible, but I really really hope not. ICO was a great game and both it and Shadow were very moving games to play - even with almost no text of spoken parts. This looks to be the start of a really good game!


----------

